# Samsung Crap



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Their mobile backup Kies is so crap, ive been pulling my hair out the past 2 hours!!! 

I actually feel like throwing the poxy phone out the damn window, i get less stress at night from the 2 hamsters we have and the dog!!! 
Anyone else have this problem with samsung and their korean nonsense.

Shame as their phones are top notch, only let down by their lack of knowledge on how to make a proper backup program!

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

\rant


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

Totally agree!
Kies is s**te!
It never connects first time,sometimes never.Even running the trouble shooter doesn't help.
Kies air is slightly better but you can't get updates using it, I also found you have to turn bluetooth off or it won't connect.
Like you said great phone crap software!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Well the phone has just crashed during a firmware update so might have ****ed the phone, Doing the emergency recovery now, the phone is being sent back tommorow anyway so its not a problem but my mrs wants all her pics backed up

Out the window the phone will go if it dosnt work


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Best bet is to do away with Kies altogether and then root your phone. 

Back up pictures by plugging the phone to your pc via usb and just navigate to the phone as if it were an external drive. 

Hated kies when I had my S2, it eventually decided my phone couldn't be updated so I rooted it, flashed a jellybean rom and it was like a new phone. 

Upgraded to a nexus 4 now though and it miles better. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I just plug mine in and use it as an external HDD without rooting it. I cant even get mine to connect to Keis.


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

Geetarman said:


> Best bet is to do away with Kies altogether and then root your phone.
> 
> Back up pictures by plugging the phone to your pc via usb and just navigate to the phone as if it were an external drive.
> 
> ...


Just gone way over my head
Complete technophobe


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

iCloud and iTunes don't look too bad now do they.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I waiting for the Jellybean update for my S2, I deleted my old version of Kies, ran Ccleaner through the registry then downloaded a newer version that is slightly less pants.
Not holding my breath for Jellybean though.... Brilliant phones  software...


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

The rooting process these days is really easy. Head over to any of the well known android forums (xda is worth a look) as they have step by step rooting guides which are simple to follow. 

Flashing a rom simple means installing upgraded software so you put jellybean on yourself instead of wait your carrier to release it. 

Well worth doing but read up on it first. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Any negatives from rooting?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

hoikey said:


> Any negatives from rooting?


Some banking apps won't run on devices that have been rooted.


----------



## MattyB801 (Dec 6, 2009)

Me and Samsung just don't get along....


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Some banking apps won't run on devices that have been rooted.


Didn't know that, my rbs and halifax apps both worked fine on my rooted S2.

Never had any issues with mine when rooted, it was like a new phone much faster and better battery life.

Having said all that just get a nexus 4  loving mine, can't see me going back to a none nexus any time soon.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Geetarman said:


> Didn't know that, my rbs and halifax apps both worked fine on my rooted S2.
> 
> Never had any issues with mine when rooted, it was like a new phone much faster and better battery life.
> 
> ...


Some banking apps, You will find the barclays app, specifically states it will not work with rooted phones, I have the halifax app too, but that and the lloyds are similar, the barclays one is great, the phone is tied to the app, but you just enter a pin and you are in :thumb:


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

I have had my s2 rooted since I got it and my s1 before, flashed several different roms and they are so much faster and better than the Samsung ones. Atm running a rom that is basically a stripped down version of the s3's software. 
Rooting has so many benefits and no draw backs that I have met. If you need to use an app that won't work on rooted phone you can download free temporary unroot app from the play store that will temporarily disable the rooted features. 
Any questions just ask and ill try and help.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

What about if the phone develops a fault and needs to be sent back to the manufacturer?


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

ottostein said:


> What about if the phone develops a fault and needs to be sent back to the manufacturer?


Funny you should say that....

My s2 developed a fault 2 weeks ago with it not picking up signal, I restored the phone to its standard rom, which also removes the root and sent it back. The antenna got replaced under warranty then have put my own choice of rom back on it again.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Kies has always been shockingly terrible. My S1 would not connect at all to Kies with the Samsung supplied driver. When I found a working driver, it was just so slow and clunky, I've never used it.

I use My Backup Pro on my phone now. You can store backups locally or online. If you root, you can even backup apps.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> iCloud and iTunes don't look too bad now do they.


Shame they don't have a decent phone to go with the software.


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> Shame they don't have a decent phone to go with the software.


Ha! So true... 
I think the whole iOS is great if you want a simple way to use phone, but it's so restricted.
Android you can customise it and add so many features it wins in my book.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Not heard of a jailbreak then?

Just like your roots.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> Not heard of a jailbreak then?
> 
> Just like your roots.


Would never jailbreak anything I keep everything original.

Wouldn't need jail breaking if it was a decent phone In the first place.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

hoikey said:


> Any negatives from rooting?


I got a nasty rash once


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

for firmware and software upgrades why not just switch on the phones wifi and go into the updates menu in settings and do it that way...

Kies is certainly troublesome though, especially on older operating systems like XP. if you try it on a new OS it work much much better


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Shame they don't have a decent phone to go with the software.


Let me guess, isheep?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Kies didnt work for me with an S2 so i rooted it and put on jellybean so it has the features of the S3, if i want any docs or photos off of my phone I hook it up to my pc and browse to the respective folder that its in that way sucg as DCIM or downloads etc etc


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> iCloud and iTunes don't look too bad now do they.


iTunes pisses me right off. Import music and podcasts to listen to while on holiday and find they're mixed into god knows what folders and can't find anything. At least with other devices you have the option to browse to the folder you originally put the files into.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> iTunes pisses me right off. Import music and podcasts to listen to while on holiday and find they're mixed into god knows what folders and can't find anything. At least with other devices you have the option to browse to the folder you originally put the files into.


That's nothing more than a sign of poor understanding and laziness.
Apple uses (always has done, so shouldn't be a surprise) metadata.
Being anything other than lazy when you first import the music files, will save you from being frustrated.
If you can't be bothered, then iTunes and an iPhone aren't for you.
Podcasts are in the podcasts area of the Music app, just like you can browse Artists, Albums, Songs, etc, etc.

To be honest, sounds more like a user issue than a software one.
Learn to use the software as it's been designed to, and you'll have no problems.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all, just a little hijack, my HTC sensation won't run the Barclays app, it says my phone is rooted but it isn't, its all original?, any ideas?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Deniance said:


> Hi all, just a little hijack, my HTC sensation won't run the Barclays app, it says my phone is rooted but it isn't, its all original?, any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


Check the settings for apps does not allow installation of non market apps.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Deniance said:


> Hi all, just a little hijack, my HTC sensation won't run the Barclays app, it says my phone is rooted but it isn't, its all original?, any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


Some apps look for the SU binary, if you have that then it will not install. Sky Go is notorious for that


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah, the old Su binary, ??? Is that a diasease

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

PJS said:


> That's nothing more than a sign of poor understanding and laziness.
> Apple uses (always has done, so shouldn't be a surprise) metadata.
> Being anything other than lazy when you first import the music files, will save you from being frustrated.
> If you can't be bothered, then iTunes and an iPhone aren't for you.
> ...


I shouldn't have to change the data on podcasts that have been subscribed to though or downloaded albums (especially compilation albums!) when every other platform manages it fine. I never understood why Apple decided to use additional hidden metadata that no one else uses and is difficult to modify


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The metadata is not hard to modify - it's the individual fields you fill in when you use the right mouse click and select Get Info from the contextual menu on any song.

If you have a compilation album you prefer not to be grouped as a compilation, then select all or individual songs and use the Get Info command.
From there you can untick the checkbox for 'part of a compilation'.

If you embrace iTunes rather than rail against it because it does things differently (and has done since its inception, long before other software came into existence!), you'll find it's a pretty simple, but powerful and effective tool.

If it isn't for you, then there are alternative options available to putting your music and podcasts onto the iDevice, but I only know of their existence - I've never bothered to look into them as I've managed to work with iTunes through the years, since 2003/2004, iirc.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

PJS said:


> If you embrace iTunes rather than rail against it because it does things differently (and has done since its inception, long before other software came into existence!), you'll find it's a pretty simple, but powerful and effective tool.


I had the first gen iPod, so I embraced it from the start :thumb: Having gotten used to putting things on my phone and on my network media system which just uses the same ID3v2 system that everything else uses I've now realised how much of a pain it is


----------

